# Craftsman planer dust bag



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

I came across the following photo for a Craftsman model 21759 planer in Fine Woodworking. What I'm wondering is if anyone knows if the dust bag that fits over the garbage can is available anywhere? I've been searching the SearPartsDirect site and find nothing, not even the model planer that this article is reviewing in 2008. I am currently trying to use my shop vac with a Rockler cyclone to collect the chips off my Dewalt 735 planer. I know this won't work because the planer fan is just too powerful. I don't really have the room for a "full size" dust collector that can keep up with the planer, but thought this bag would do the trick rather cheaply. Any ideas where I could find the bag would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

The Rockler unit has 2.25 inch hose connections so your volume is limited somewhat. If its not keeping up then maybe something with the 4 inch hose would be better.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/14...S1-r2moiZPxuiH9jMmUSNUPDVYkyfrIbYcaArN38P8HAQ 

Sears has or had a tendency to obsolesce parts from their gear so if you cant find that bag thru the usual routes then you probably wont unless you run across a shop that has one from a defunct unit. I have that planer actually and the bag is pretty awesome as a manual collection device. Only real problem with it is the length. You have to have the planer fairly low or do something to raise the trash can for the bag to fit.


----------



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you. Does your planer manual have a part number for the bag by any chance? I can't even find that anywhere.


----------

